

Turkey downs Syria military jet 'in airspace violation' - joyofdata
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-26706417
tesr
======
joyofdata
"Shortly before an election, a spin-doctor and a Hollywood producer join
efforts to fabricate a war in order to cover up a presidential sex scandal."

(IMDB:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120885/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120885/))

This main difference though is that this is going to be for real.

"Everyone, it seems, is waiting for compromising sex tapes to emerge, a tawdry
phenomenon with a history in Turkish politics, especially at election time.
Already, sex tapes supposedly involving high-level officials have been
delivered to some news organizations, which, for now, have shown restraint. It
is probably only a matter of time before they begin showing up on social
media."

(NY Times: [http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/26/world/europe/turks-are-
glu...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/26/world/europe/turks-are-glued-to-a-
sensational-drama-this-one-political.html))

